# GMC rant



## powbmps (Apr 6, 2010)

Not bashing, just venting.

Back in November of '07 we purchased a 2008 GMC Acadia.  First time I considered an "American" vehicle as it seemed to be a departure from the norm (at the time) and met our needs better than any other offering.  Looking back there have been multiple issues with the vehicle, but almost all of them have been covered under warranty and the dealership has been very accomodating.

After hearing a loud squeaking upon exiting the vehicle, it was discovered that the e-brake line had been routed in such a way that it was rubbing against the rear shock absorber.  Over time it actually rubbed through the shock housing and destroyed it.  The shock is no longer covered under warranty and I understand that.  However, as I explained to GMC,  the vehicle was assembled in a way that led to the shock failure (no fault of the dealership) and I feel they should at least pay for the part.

GMC "researched" it and denied my claim, however, the dealership "values my business" and is going to cover the cost.  It just pisses me off that the company doesn't back up their dealers.  They also lied to the service manager and told him I was complaining about the way I was treated by the dealership, which I never did.  To top it off, the GMC "corporate office" that I was dealing with is located in South America.  For some reason that irks me too.

Like I said, just venting.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)

powbmps said:


> They also lied to the service manager and told him I was complaining about the way I was treated by the dealership, which I never did.



That's effed up.



> To top it off, the GMC "corporate office" that I was dealing with is located in South America.  For some reason that irks me too.



Well at least it was on a continent with America in the name, I guess... :roll:

Glad the dealer is taking care of you at least.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2010)

I have had vehicles problems with the Escalade and now the Enclave but they were always resolved by the dealer except for the rear brakes on the Escalade.  They wore after 20k. I had to go to the GM to get them to pay but they paid with not much effort.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 6, 2010)

GMC= General Mess of Crap!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 6, 2010)

we're looking at getting the Acadia in June (when the volvo lease is up)...we'll be buying.

Acadia fits a good size segment which will fit our needs perfectly.  Nervous to buy american (will be my first american car) but i guess any and all manuf have issues at some point...look at Toyota, they were the bulletproof manufacture of the industry for so many years....


----------



## powbmps (Apr 6, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> we're looking at getting the Acadia in June (when the volvo lease is up)...we'll be buying.
> 
> Acadia fits a good size segment which will fit our needs perfectly.  Nervous to buy american (will be my first american car) but i guess any and all manuf have issues at some point...look at Toyota, they were the bulletproof manufacture of the industry for so many years....



True.  Before this I had a Honda Odyssy that had its share of problems.

Overall it's a great vehicle.  When we were looking it had the most space behind the third row (by far) of any SUV in its class.  I believe it still does.  Also had the captains chair/pass through option for the second row.  Does great in the snow.  Suprisingly the OEM tires worked great.  Lasted almost 60,000 miles and handled the snow no problem.

The adds are misleading in terms of mileage though.  They say 24, but that is for the 2WD on the highway.  I average a whopping 16-17 MPG with a 50/50 mix of highway and around town driving.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> we're looking at getting the Acadia in June (when the volvo lease is up)...we'll be buying.



+1 except this month and buying used.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 6, 2010)

I was in one of these as a rental car and even being an import car snob, they are damn nice and GM has done a helluva job with these.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2010)

Philpug said:


> I was in one of these as a rental car and even being an import car snob, they are damn nice and GM has done a helluva job with these.



Love mine!( '09 SLT )  Just under a year old.  Just under 27k on it.  I've got the 2nd row captains chairs (great to give my young kids a bit of back seat seperation space  )  Just a ridiculous amount of space in the back with the 3rd row down, and even a reasonably impressive amount of cargo space behind the 3rd row when those seats are in use!  

Now that they've been around for a couple of years, some of the initial bugs/issues that they had seem to have been worked out to the point where IMHO it's a real solid full sized cross-over SUV.

Service wise, IMHO my experience is that very often has more to do with the dealership and not the manufacturer, and my personal vehicles have been GM for 20+ years and I've used range of GM dealers from small 1 to 2 brand "mom and pop" dealers to large 4 to 5 brand "mega dealers" and I've had both good and bad things to say about both types.  Currently I have mine serviced at a small dealership in the town where I work that just sells GMC and Cadillacs, and while I haven't needed anything more than just routine maintenance and a small item recalls (seat belt covers) they've been great.

I'd buy another Acadia(or Buick Enclave) again in a heart beat (the Chevy Traverse I'd just have to add in more upgrades to get it to the comfort/ammenity level over the  standard Acadia/Enclave)


----------



## powbmps (Apr 6, 2010)

Alright, when gmcunni and skiquattro get theirs we'll have to have an Acadia summit :smile:.


----------



## marcski (Apr 6, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Alright, when gmcunni and skiquattro get theirs we'll have to have an Acadia summit :smile:.



Up at Acadia National Park, no doubt.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 7, 2010)

Jeff, I had no idea you've been with the General for so long.  

I think the domestics have really upped their game as of late.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 7, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I think the domestics have really upped their game as of late.


As have the Koreans. Hyundai and Kia are making some damn nice (and quality) machines.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 7, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Not bashing, just venting.
> 
> Back in November of '07 we purchased a 2008 GMC Acadia.  First time I considered an "American" vehicle as it seemed to be a departure from the norm (at the time) and met our needs better than any other offering.  Looking back there have been multiple issues with the vehicle, but almost all of them have been covered under warranty and the dealership has been very accomodating.
> 
> ...



You have a good dealer there----rest of it is effed up tho


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 7, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I think the domestics have really upped their game as of late.



True, but with OUR friggin money!!!!

Ford really is leading the pack as far as the domestics go, JMHO.


----------



## marcski (Apr 7, 2010)

And perhaps I'm a skeptic,....but I think the dealer is getting something back from GMC.....maybe just the part.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 7, 2010)

marcski said:


> And perhaps I'm a skeptic,....but I think the dealer is getting something back from GMC.....maybe just the part.



Oh for sure they are, it's called "goodwill warranty", but that really doesn't matter----just the fact that they are doing it is the issue, because they really don't have to.


----------



## hammer (Apr 7, 2010)

Another case of bad design that works OK until after the warranty expires...:roll:

In GM's defense, this kind of thing has happened with just about every make of car/truck out there.  The "goodwill" or "silent" warranty is really just a way to try to silence those from complaining.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Alright, when gmcunni and skiquattro get theirs we'll have to have an Acadia summit :smile:.



ok, i'm ready. picked up our used 2010 acadia today.


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2010)

Philpug said:


> As have the Koreans. Hyundai and Kia are making some damn nice (and quality) machines.



I drive a lot of Hyundais when I travel..  I like them too...


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> True, but with OUR friggin money!!!!



Ford took no bailout $...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 8, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> GMC= General Mess of Crap!



huh, but a guy from att is running gmc lol uncle eddie came out of retirement to turnaround gmc:-D:-D


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2010)

dmc said:


> I drive a lot of Hyundais when I travel..  I like them too...



I've had quite a few Korean rental cars.   I'm really cramped in them.   Hertz has been giving me Camrys.   Really boring but I at least fit in them better.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2010)

interesting  

thought the Sonata had more interior volume than the Camry.

Apparently Hyundai is considering a wagon model for the Sonata.  If they do in 3 years when I'm due for to replace my current Sonata, I'll be interested.  If not, probably the Elantra Touring.  

Had my Sonata for 3.5 years and 110K miles now.  So far, so good.  Not the most exciting ride, but maintenance and repairs have been minimal.  Might look into a Mazda 6, but Hyundais do considerably better on gas mileage, which is important when you drive as much as I do.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 8, 2010)

I could care less where the car is made as long as:

A. it needs minimal maitenence
B. it gets really good mileage
C. will run to at least 200-250k
D. I don't have to finance one dime to purchase. (I will never take out a car loan again, paying interest on something that depreciates in value so fast seems painful)

This criteria eliminates a lot of American vehicles I think.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Might look into a Mazda 6, but Hyundais do considerably better on gas mileage, which is important when you drive as much as I do.


My dad is on his 6th Mazda and couldn't be happier. He's a route salesman for Entenmann's so he drives from the NW Corner to Stamford every day but also does merchandising in the Bronx with his car...puts A LOT of miles on his vehicles. Every Mazda he has owned has gone well over 200K miles without any major issues. Let's see...there were 2 pickup trucks, 2 626s, some sports model whose name eludes me at the moment, and now he has a 6. One of the 626s went on to my brother who brought it up in the high 200s before he killed it in a crash.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 8, 2010)

Who's the lame ass that started this thread anyway?
















Oh wait........


----------



## thorski (Jul 8, 2010)

Will put on the first 100,000 on my GMC by the end of next weekend and i think i might have to put on new shocks. I mean really,  you have to change shocks at 100k  What a P.O.S.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2010)

severine said:


> My dad is on his 6th Mazda and couldn't be happier. He's a route salesman for Entenmann's so he drives from the NW Corner to Stamford every day but also does merchandising in the Bronx with his car...puts A LOT of miles on his vehicles. Every Mazda he has owned has gone well over 200K miles without any major issues. Let's see...there were 2 pickup trucks, 2 626s, some sports model whose name eludes me at the moment, and now he has a 6. One of the 626s went on to my brother who brought it up in the high 200s before he killed it in a crash.



oh, I'm a fan of Mazda for sure.  Bought me err my wife :lol: a Mazda3 Hatchback last fall.

It's really a function of warranty and gas mileage that sways me towards Hyundai.  New Sonata gets 35mpg vs 29 for the Mazda6.  That 6 mpg is a big difference in the wallet when you put 30K miles a year on a car.  On warranty, Hyundai goes to 100K on everything.  Believe Mazda only goes to 48, maybe 60K. Hyundai even replaced a failing power steering pump for me free of charge at 103K.  Just rolled back the mileage on the paperwork to 99K and this wasn't the dealership I bought the car at. Thought that was pretty cool.

when it comes to driving enjoyment, no question Mazda is more fun.  Though they are softening a bit.  V6 no longer available in a manual.  :smash:


----------



## Geoff (Jul 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> interesting
> 
> thought the Sonata had more interior volume than the Camry.



Volume doesn't have anything to do with seat positioning.   My tiny econobox VW GTI doesn't feel cramped.   I have tons of leg room and head room.   My left elbow isn't jammed against the door.   There are lots of 6-footer Germans so the car is engineered accordingly.   I have less room driving my Mountaineer with ininite interior volume.  

In my personal experience, most Japanese and Korean cars don't fit me and appear to be engineered for people 6' tall or less.   Camry is an exception.   Not that I love Camrys but I can at least spend 3 hours in one without it killing me.   I keep trying to buy Japanese to get the reliability and I've found that you have to get into their luxury class cars before I fit in them.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 9, 2010)

thorski said:


> Will put on the first 100,000 on my GMC by the end of next weekend and i think i might have to put on new shocks. I mean really,  you have to change shocks at 100k  What a P.O.S.



Are you be sarcastic? I just want to be sure before say anything.


----------



## andrec10 (Jul 9, 2010)

Drove the new Jeep Grand Cherokee the other day and all I can say is WOW. They have come a long way! But even with my work discount, the lease prices are HORRIBLE! The residual values on American cars still stink. Guess I will be leasing a Acura for almost 100$ bucks a month less!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

Leases never work out to well on american cars, but you can usually buy them better.


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> Drove the new Jeep Grand Cherokee the other day and all I can say is WOW. They have come a long way! But even with my work discount, the lease prices are HORRIBLE! The residual values on American cars still stink. Guess I will be leasing a Acura for almost 100$ bucks a month less!


Read that contract carefully. Tax time always brought out a lot of unhappy lessees in the Assessor's Office. Many had to pay a different tax amount to the lessor (some calculate an average tax rate for the state and charge it to all) and would be up in arms about it. Then they would start pouring out the other complaints they had about leasing, usually ending in, "I'm never leasing a car again!"

I have never leased, but I've heard enough of these complaints to be very wary of the process.


----------



## andrec10 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have leased 2 other cars and have never had an issue. It works well for us.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2010)

We're on leases 3 adn 4- no worries so far. Saab, Acura, MB, and Porsche, so maybe it's American companies that are screwing people on taxes.We get billed the actual amount of the excise tax. Best part is, you can pay it down over time rather than having a big tax bill due all at once. Downside to the taxes on leases is that just about the time the assessment starts to fall, you have to get a new car, which boosts the tax amount again. Oh well.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Volume doesn't have anything to do with seat positioning.   My tiny econobox VW GTI doesn't feel cramped.   I have tons of leg room and head room.   My left elbow isn't jammed against the door.   There are lots of 6-footer Germans so the car is engineered accordingly.   I have less room driving my Mountaineer with ininite interior volume.
> 
> In my personal experience, most Japanese and Korean cars don't fit me and appear to be engineered for people 6' tall or less.   Camry is an exception.   Not that I love Camrys but I can at least spend 3 hours in one without it killing me.   I keep trying to buy Japanese to get the reliability and I've found that you have to get into their luxury class cars before I fit in them.



This is so true.

I'm a tall guy (6'4") and used to getting in a car to drive and having to move the drivers seat ALL the way back, and then my legs will usually fit.

In my A4 and my girlfriend's Jetta that we just got, I actually have to move the seat forward from the very back of it's travel. It's kind of nice.

The same can not be said of my friends' Yaris, Mitsubishi Eclipse, and Mazda 3 I've driven in the past.

I've never driven a korean car, so I can't really comment there.

My previous car was a 2000 Pontiac Grand Am, and that did have plenty of leg room for me as well.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2010)

WJenness said:


> This is so true.
> 
> I'm a tall guy (6'4") and used to getting in a car to drive and having to move the drivers seat ALL the way back, and then my legs will usually fit.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it is nice to not have to put the seat all the way back in VW cars.  I'm also 6'4", the only VW that I had trouble fitting into the driver's seat of was the Scirroco.  And that was more because my big legs rubbed on the steering wheel while I was driving, if it had a tilt steering column it would have been no problem.


----------



## thorski (Jul 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Are you be sarcastic? I just want to be sure before say anything.



yes i was.
I did have to tune her up at 80,000 miles as well.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 9, 2010)

dmc said:


> Ford took no bailout $...



That was kinda my point.....


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Read that contract carefully. Tax time always brought out a lot of unhappy lessees in the Assessor's Office. Many had to pay a different tax amount to the lessor (some calculate an average tax rate for the state and charge it to all) and would be up in arms about it. Then they would start pouring out the other complaints they had about leasing, usually ending in, "I'm never leasing a car again!"
> 
> I have never leased, but I've heard enough of these complaints to be very wary of the process.



This makes no sense to me---in NYS there is nothing like this at all. Tax on a lease is based on your payment x term, then x your sales tax factor of the county you live in. 


Example: 350 payment X 36 mo's = 12,600 x 8% = 1008 due in tax, which can be either capped into the lease price, or paid up front.

Must be a CT thingy......

If I had to "buy" a car, I would lease it----just makes sense.

Only way someone gets "hurt" in a lease is A. they go WAY over on milage, or B. they trash the car because it's not "theirs".


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> This makes no sense to me---in NYS there is nothing like this at all. Tax on a lease is based on your payment x term, then x your sales tax factor of the county you live in.
> 
> 
> Example: 350 payment X 36 mo's = 12,600 x 8% = 1008 due in tax, which can be either capped into the lease price, or paid up front.
> ...



CT has a municipal motor vehicle tax that you pay annually. It is calculated by taking 70% of the blue book value of the vehicle on the assessment date times the mill rate. (The mill rate being a calculation of $ needed by the local government to run/total taxable assessments from the grand list [so minus any veterans' exemptions, freezes, etc.]...) So the taxes due this month (because the due date is July 1st with a 30-day grace period) are based upon 70% blue book value October 1, 2009 (nearly 1 year ago). This means that if you're paying in your taxes on your lease with your normal payments, they are ESTIMATED tax payments, as the taxes aren't calculated for sure until some time after you purchase the vehicle. Just like municipal real estate taxes being estimated into your escrow with your monthly mortgage payment.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 9, 2010)

severine said:


> CT has a municipal motor vehicle tax that you pay annually. It is calculated by taking 70% of the blue book value of the vehicle on the assessment date times the mill rate. (The mill rate being a calculation of $ needed by the local government to run/total taxable assessments from the grand list [so minus any veterans' exemptions, freezes, etc.]...) So the taxes due this month (because the due date is July 1st with a 30-day grace period) are based upon 70% blue book value October 1, 2009 (nearly 1 year ago). This means that if you're paying in your taxes on your lease with your normal payments, they are ESTIMATED tax payments, as the taxes aren't calculated for sure until some time after you purchase the vehicle. Just like municipal real estate taxes being estimated into your escrow with your monthly mortgage payment.



WOW---I'd be pissed too then, nor would I lease in CT. That explains it, thanks.


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> WOW---I'd be pissed too then, nor would I lease in CT. That explains it, thanks.



Even if you own your car, you still pay the taxes. It's just that you don't get messed up with estimated payments. That's why some lessors just set a mill rate for the entire state and collect based upon that, to try to make it less confusing. Because what happens is Oct 1, the assessments are "frozen" (though not calculated until Nov-Dec when the DMV gives the list to the Assessor's Office).. then all the other assessments need to be calculated and reviewed for personal property (businesses) and real estate, with the grand list being made official by the end of February. Then you have to wait for the budgets to be set within the departments (and in some towns, for the voters to agree to the budgets) before a mill rate is finally set, usually in late May to early July (early July being late). THEN the tax bills come out, officially due July 1st but they have 30 days to pay.

Though we don't deal with separate school taxes, fire taxes, etc. in CT. It's all rolled into your real estate, motor vehicle, and personal property (business) annual municipal taxes.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2010)

severine said:


> CT has a municipal motor vehicle tax that you pay annually. It is calculated by taking 70% of the blue book value of the vehicle on the assessment date times the mill rate. (The mill rate being a calculation of $ needed by the local government to run/total taxable assessments from the grand list [so minus any veterans' exemptions, freezes, etc.]...) So the taxes due this month (because the due date is July 1st with a 30-day grace period) are based upon 70% blue book value October 1, 2009 (nearly 1 year ago). This means that if you're paying in your taxes on your lease with your normal payments, they are ESTIMATED tax payments, as the taxes aren't calculated for sure until some time after you purchase the vehicle. Just like municipal real estate taxes being estimated into your escrow with your monthly mortgage payment.



That's odd. My lease companies just pay the tax bill when they get it, then add the amount on to my balance due. Never goes as "past due," or gets charged interest.


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> That's odd. My lease companies just pay the tax bill when they get it, then add the amount on to my balance due. Never goes as "past due," or gets charged interest.


Yes, the lease company does pay... the problems come in with their arrangement with how you pay THEM. Is it monthly with an estimate before then? And what happens when you get rid of the leased car? That usually becomes a mess if you didn't transfer the plates to another car....

Even though I haven't worked there in 3.5 years, it's still stuck with me.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Yes, the lease company does pay... the problems come in with their arrangement with how you pay THEM. Is it monthly with an estimate before then? And what happens when you get rid of the leased car? That usually becomes a mess if you didn't transfer the plates to another car....
> 
> Even though I haven't worked there in 3.5 years, it's still stuck with me.



That's what's weird- there's no payment arrangement with the lease company. They just pay the actual taxes when they get the bill, and tack it on to my "amount due." At the end of term, obviously, I have to have it paid off, but until then, it just sits on the account. Anything over the regular monthly payment goes to pay down that balance. No estimates, no nothing. Just the actual amount of the tax bill.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Even if you own your car, you still pay the taxes. It's just that you don't get messed up with estimated payments. That's why some lessors just set a mill rate for the entire state and collect based upon that, to try to make it less confusing. Because what happens is Oct 1, the assessments are "frozen" (though not calculated until Nov-Dec when the DMV gives the list to the Assessor's Office).. then all the other assessments need to be calculated and reviewed for personal property (businesses) and real estate, with the grand list being made official by the end of February. Then you have to wait for the budgets to be set within the departments (and in some towns, for the voters to agree to the budgets) before a mill rate is finally set, usually in late May to early July (early July being late). THEN the tax bills come out, officially due July 1st but they have 30 days to pay.
> 
> Though we don't deal with separate school taxes, fire taxes, etc. in CT. It's all rolled into your real estate, motor vehicle, and personal property (business) annual municipal taxes.



Someone WAY smarter than me thinks that's a good idea, to me, it's confusing as hell, makes no sense and would do nothing but make people angry. Oh, wait, that's just any local taxes....carry on.:wink:


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 9, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> That's what's weird- there's no payment arrangement with the lease company. They just pay the actual taxes when they get the bill, and tack it on to my "amount due." At the end of term, obviously, I have to have it paid off, but until then, it just sits on the account. Anything over the regular monthly payment goes to pay down that balance. No estimates, no nothing. Just the actual amount of the tax bill.



Guess NY is the place to lease----everything is set in stone up front be4 you sign any contract.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Guess NY is the place to lease----everything is set in stone up front be4 you sign any contract.



Mine are in MA, which is similar that way, I guess.


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2010)

That's not to say that all lessors in CT use the estimated escrow method. But I heard a lot of complaints about it  in my 8.5 years there.


----------



## andrec10 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ct does some wierd things with Car sales and the repeated taxing of them. For once, NY has something on another state.:-o


----------



## powbmps (Jul 11, 2010)

Great timing for this thread to be revived :razz:.  

Loaded up six of us to go camping in upstate NY on Friday.  Roof box on the top, bikes on the back.  Transmission crapped out in Rutland, VT.  With 75,000 miles on the vehicle, I'm glad to have the 100K coverage :wink:.  Called the GM # and a tow truck was dispatched.  Luckily there was a dealer right in town and by the time I called they had already reserved a full size SUV at Enterprise.  Making the switch was rough in the heat, but managed to get back on the road in about an hour.

I'll post up when I find out what the problem was.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 11, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Great timing for this thread to be revived :razz:.
> 
> Loaded up six of us to go camping in upstate NY on Friday.  Roof box on the top, bikes on the back.  Transmission crapped out in Rutland, VT.  With 75,000 miles on the vehicle, I'm glad to have the 100K coverage :wink:.  Called the GM # and a tow truck was dispatched.  Luckily there was a dealer right in town and by the time I called they had already reserved a full size SUV at Enterprise.  Making the switch was rough in the heat, but managed to get back on the road in about an hour.
> 
> I'll post up when I find out what the problem was.



Wow!

My transmission in my previous s-10 trucked went at 9000 miles. Clearly manufacturer lemon. They handled it first class I will say. Best of luck, extended covereage worked out this time for sure!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Great timing for this thread to be revived :razz:.
> 
> Loaded up six of us to go camping in upstate NY on Friday.  Roof box on the top, bikes on the back.  Transmission crapped out in Rutland, VT.  With 75,000 miles on the vehicle, I'm glad to have the 100K coverage :wink:.  Called the GM # and a tow truck was dispatched.  Luckily there was a dealer right in town and by the time I called they had already reserved a full size SUV at Enterprise.  Making the switch was rough in the heat, but managed to get back on the road in about an hour.
> 
> I'll post up when I find out what the problem was.



Bummer dude!  I hope you get it straighten out without too much hassle!


----------



## powbmps (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like a stuck solenoid led to some serious troubles.  New transmission is being shipped in from North Dakota.  Holy sh*t am I glad it's covered under warranty.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 15, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Sounds like a stuck solenoid led to some serious troubles. New transmission is being shipped in from North Dakota. Holy sh*t am I glad it's covered under warranty.


 

Do you find that while on a slight incline the Acadia tends roll backwards?  The transmission can not hold.  I find this is the case with the wife's Enlcave.  On a steep hill, it is like having a std transmission.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Do you find that while on a slight incline the Acadia tends roll backwards?  The transmission can not hold.  I find this is the case with the wife's Enlcave.  On a steep hill, it is like having a std transmission.



yup, noticed this immediately.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 15, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> yup, noticed this immediately.



I questioned the dealer about this when I first got the vehicle.  The answer had something to do with "less resistence" and "improved fuel economy".  

Can't quite understand how the big V8 in the Tahoe loaner I have gets better mileage than my Acadia.  Maybe the bigger motor more efficiently moves the larger mass of an SUV?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 15, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> yup, noticed this immediately.


 

It is very strang and it is not a belt transmission either.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 15, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I questioned the dealer about this when I first got the vehicle. The answer had something to do with "less resistence" and "improved fuel economy".
> 
> Can't quite understand how the big V8 in the Tahoe loaner I have gets better mileage than my Acadia. Maybe the bigger motor more efficiently moves the larger mass of an SUV?


 

I got the same answer.  We get about 22MPG on the highway with it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I got the same answer.  We get about 22MPG on the highway with it.



back in the day when i was young and stupider i had an automatic pontiac that rolled back a bit.. i loved it, i'd seek out hills so i could roll back and then do wicked burnouts!!  

doesn't work so well with the acadia and AWD...


----------



## powbmps (Jul 15, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I got the same answer.  We get about 22MPG on the highway with it.



22 sounds great.  I can only manage about 19 on all highway driving.  Average for mixed diving is 16 point something.


----------

